# 1966 GTO exhaust?



## Goatman39 (Jun 5, 2018)

Where did the 1966 GTO exhaust exit....The rear sides? Straight out the back? Under the car? Can't seem to find out!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Out back... 








[/url]


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

I had a 66 back in the day, the picture shows exactly how the exhaust was routed, mine even had the resonators as shown. The right side (Passengers Side) was a mirror image.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

This info can be found in the service manual. A Must have book when dealing with these old Pontiac's.







[/url]


----------



## Goatman39 (Jun 5, 2018)

Great info! I will change to this configuration but don't think I want the resonators.


----------

